# Failed compilation of PHP on FreeBSD 9



## kribo (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi, I was compiling PHP version 5.2.8 on FreeBSD, but when entering the `make install clean` command there was an error like the following:


```
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lltdl
*** Error code 1[/PHP]i use this command to compile:
[PHP]/configure --without-pdo-sqlite --without-sqlite --with-apxs2 --with-mysql --with-pdo-mysql --with-gd --with-mysqli --enable-session --enable-posix --with-jpeg-dir --enable-zend-multibyte --with-tidy --enable-zip --with-mcrypt --with-bz2
```

What should I do to fix this?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 15, 2013)

PHP 5.2 has been end-of-life since 2011. Stop using it. Use lang/php53 or lang/php5.


----------



## kribo (Nov 15, 2013)

*T*hank you for your fast response, but my CSS website must have php5.2.8, so how can I install php5.2.8?

I'm installing php5.2.8 from source.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 15, 2013)

You should not expect us to assist you with installing outdated versions of software that probably have many security issues. Install a supported port, or update your CSS to use a supported version of PHP.


----------



## kribo (Nov 23, 2013)

*P*roblem solved, *I* used this command to compile PHP


```
/configure --without-pdo-sqlite --without-sqlite --with-apxs2 --with-mysql --with-pdo-mysql --with-gd  --enable-session --enable-posix --with-jpeg-dir --enable-zend-multibyte --with-tidy --enable-zip --with-mcrypt --with-bz2 --with-openssl
```

*T*hanks all.


----------

